
Proggit: Recommend a compsci paper for me to read this weekend - dpurp
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9220o/ask_proggit_recommender_a_compsci_paper_for_me_to/
======
jacquesm
From the google library:

The two papers that I most enjoyed reading to date where the one on the google
file system and the one on pagerank.

Then there is map-reduce...

If you're done with those how about k-means clustering ?

